# Throw line....



## zulu38 (Aug 27, 2009)

*In what situations do you professionals use of a throw line and how often do you need one?

Could you use one to attach a pull rope high in a tree?*


----------



## treemandan (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, why do you want to know?

Actually I know why. You want to pull a tree over. Yup, that's how. easiest thing in the world.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 27, 2009)

To us climbers the throwline in an indispensible tool. We use it to set lines to climb on, set ropes to pull trees over, set ropes for rigging (saving to climber from having to climb out and set the rope) and even for pulling back a house drop for clearance.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 27, 2009)

*Throw ropes*

Almost every tree. Even if your just using it to install a pull rope. Pull rope should be in the top 1/3 of the tree so throwing it up is the most efficent way to get it up there. As mentioned before if you can set all your ropes from the ground it makes things a lot faster when you climb up and start working. Ill even use it to get my pole saw in the tree before I go up on occasion.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 27, 2009)

I got a crappy arm so I just aim for the lowest branch, then from there I'm normaly able to use my pruner pole to advance the line, however I've mostly done either removals, powerline clearance, or pipeline clearance so I been allowed to use gaffs more often then not. I've seen some guys set a rope, footlock up and be in position before I can hook up it :blush:.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Aug 28, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> I got a crappy arm so I just aim for the lowest branch, then from there I'm normaly able to use my pruner pole to advance the line, however I've mostly done either removals, powerline clearance, or pipeline clearance so I been allowed to use gaffs more often then not. I've seen some guys set a rope, footlock up and be in position before I can hook up it :blush:.



I really hope that you really have a very crappy arm and are not actually trying to throw the weight into the tree.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 28, 2009)

Lawnmowerboy48 said:


> I really hope that you really have a very crappy arm and are not actually trying to throw the weight into the tree.



wow good call there missed that... No one could actually be trying to literally toss the bag up there. I hope.


----------



## m.green (Aug 29, 2009)

zulu38 said:


> *In what situations do you professionals use of a throw line and how often do you need one?
> 
> Could you use one to attach a pull rope high in a tree?*



The main situation to use a throw line is when you are climbing. Mainly when you aren't spiking the tree. (free climb) If you spike the tree you leave it vulnerable to all sorts of disease. 

If by pull rope you mean a rope you are going to use to pull down a tree I suppose that would work with a throw line (get the rope where you want it) and ten tie a running bowline. Even the it would be dangerous to you and your men because you aren't up there making sure everything is set properly. 

So in my opinion a throw line is mainly used when you are free climbing.

Oh and yeah, I like rep so gimme some


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2009)

I am a sheep bastid, one used rubber mallet, one screw in eye one 1/8 inch rope by 150 foot is my throw ball. I am working on an arrow system that will use my traditional bow and a cedar arrow with a weight 1/2 ounce and some zing it string it will keep me in practice for deer season lolI just can't spring for the zing lmao.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lawnmowerboy48 said:


> I really hope that you really have a very crappy arm and are not actually trying to throw the weight into the tree.



Wait a minute your not suppose to throw it like a baseball?

Just kidding, "crappy arm" I'm meaning like bad aim.
I can't ever seem to get it in the crotch I want or remotely close for that matter. I guess with practice I would get better, but I'm ok with my poles and getting to the first limb. I have a big shot, which helps the aim from side to side but still can't get the distance right, however as mentioned in another post the sling shot is awesome for getting drunk and launching walnut with my nieghbors.


----------



## lostcoastland (Aug 29, 2009)

i've tried using a sling shot but the band came arouund and tangled in the throw line but it might work if you had one of those push buttom Zebco's loaded with spider line..then pulled your zing....then your rope's


----------



## oldirty (Aug 30, 2009)

m.green said:


> The main situation to use a throw line is when you are climbing. Mainly when you aren't spiking the tree. (free climb) If you spike the tree you leave it vulnerable to all sorts of disease.
> 
> If by pull rope you mean a rope you are going to use to pull down a tree I suppose that would work with a throw line (get the rope where you want it) and ten tie a running bowline. Even the it would be dangerous to you and your men because you aren't up there making sure everything is set properly.
> 
> ...



actually its rope climbing. free climbing is using nothing but hands and feet.

and from the ground, you really cant get any easier than tying a running bowline and pulling it into the tree. 

no rep for you.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 1, 2009)

oldirty said:


> actually its rope climbing. free climbing is using nothing but hands and feet.
> 
> and from the ground, you really cant get any easier than tying a running bowline and pulling it into the tree.
> 
> no rep for you.



Damn it man, you beat me to it.!


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 1, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> Wait a minute your not suppose to throw it like a baseball?
> 
> Just kidding, "crappy arm" I'm meaning like bad aim.
> I can't ever seem to get it in the crotch I want or remotely close for that matter. I guess with practice I would get better, but I'm ok with my poles and getting to the first limb. I have a big shot, which helps the aim from side to side but still can't get the distance right, however as mentioned in another post the sling shot is awesome for getting drunk and launching walnut with my nieghbors.



Brother you need a bigshot. Its way easier to aim and if you use a decent 16oz bag you sometimes don't even need to dead wood the sucker, just shoot the limbs off.


----------



## lostcoastland (Sep 2, 2009)

oh man...i have a deadwooding job that is going on where that would work great!! little redwood limbs that break easy but are everywhere...one day i actualy tied a green branch to a strap and just broke everything off clean didnt even need a chainsaw..did about 4 trees like that.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Sep 3, 2009)

> If by pull rope you mean a rope you are going to use to pull down a tree I suppose that would work with a throw line (get the rope where you want it) and ten tie a running bowline. Even the it would be dangerous to you and your men because you aren't up there making sure everything is set properly.



It's not dangerous at all (although you might not get a good pull if you throw into a tree blindly and can't follow the path of the line). Learn how to isolate branches and you're all set. I use a running bowline quite frequently (and if I can't isolate the limb or trunk, I'll toss it over a few limbs, let the line slide down the back of the tree, pull my rope through and tie it off above my cut. It provides excellent pull, plus the line usually passes over several limbs. Also, after the tree is on the ground, you don't have to wade through a pile of limbs to untie the rope and get it out of the way before you start delimbing. Your knot is right on the log in front of you. 



> I can't ever seem to get it in the crotch I want or remotely close for that matter. I guess with practice I would get better, but I'm ok with my poles and getting to the first limb.



Keep practicing. Setting your line from the ground is the way to go. Setting it over each limb with a pole is way too time consuming, and probably tiring too. Make sure the line is tangle free, develop a technique (I form a basket and fling it with two hands from between my legs), and stick with it. When I throw, I make sure my hands are pointing at my target when I finish the throw. Soon you'll be hitting 90' crotches on the first throw.


----------



## chemist (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't know if I need to say this, but make sure you know the breaking strength of your line. If your going to pull a tree down with it, you don't want it to snap before it does its job. If you are using an 'arborist' throw line you should be ok. Wrap it around a good size stick and haul away!


----------



## zulu38 (Sep 4, 2009)

chemist said:


> Don't know if I need to say this, but make sure you know the breaking strength of your line. If your going to pull a tree down with it, you don't want it to snap before it does its job. If you are using an 'arborist' throw line you should be ok. Wrap it around a good size stick and haul away!



*I wasn't going to pull a tree down with the throwline. I just want to attach a 1/2" 3-strand rope to the tree, in the top 1/3. and use a Maasdam Rope Puller to guide the tree. It is a dead oak and I have to be precise as to where it falls. Thanks! *


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 4, 2009)

zulu38 said:


> *I wasn't going to pull a tree down with the throwline. I just want to attach a 1/2" 3-strand rope to the tree, in the top 1/3. and use a Maasdam Rope Puller to guide the tree. It is a dead oak and I have to be precise as to where it falls. Thanks! *



Dead trees and precision falling don't always work so well together. 

Your high pull line will bring the tree over center, but after that it's job is done. The precision comes from how the tree is gunned and where in the canopy the center of gravity its, and how well your hinge holds as the tree is coming over. Dead hinge wood breaks easily sometimes, and then gravity takes over and the tree goes where it wants. 

Got pics?


----------



## zulu38 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. I will post some pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## lostcoastland (Sep 4, 2009)

i've pulled over some little branches or tops with 1/4 poly but if your pulling anything that has a lean or needs to really pulled you have to pull a big rope ...i've slipped on a bank while pulling over an alder and was scrambling around in the brush while my buddy was cutting...luckily his saw was dullern ####e and i got up and managed to pull it.....big rope...figure 8 knots on a block to reduce the bend radiaus and a steel carbieaner to a comealong..we had a peice of anchor rigging strap break while trying to portawrap a sucker out of the way and it burned right through my gloves...we used the same anchor to pull over a tree the day before and if it would have broke we could have lost a 175' redwood...not trying to be all badass but it's partly my responsibility when i'm on the come along not to tighten it too much..( the strap was suggested by the homewoner and foolishly we used it....i buckled my 8000lb harbor freight winch on a little tree....other things ive heard is deploying a cinder block up your toprope after it's set to catch the slack when the tree starts to wobble....but they go right over...especially topsumpkin2:


----------



## lostcoastland (Sep 4, 2009)

lostcoastland said:


> i've pulled over some little branches or tops with 1/4 poly but if your pulling anything that has a lean or needs to really pulled you have to pull a big rope



oh ok...but ya i've done that.lol...just little stuff though..


----------



## lostcoastland (Sep 4, 2009)

by the way dont buy the slick line...(poly) that stuff sucks...you want some parachute cord or something...slick line tangles and will melt soon i'm sure


----------



## lego1970 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice above. Yes, I have a Bigshot that I bought for a big ole fat Cottonwood that didn't have any good tie in point until 60+ feet. It did the job, but otherwise it's just been sitting collecting dust

Yea, useing a pole to advance my line is time consuming, however most the tree work I've done has allowed gaffs so I just haven't disiplined myself to practice useing a throw line. I'll use the throw bag occasionaly like on Honey Locust or when just setting a pull line to notch and drop a tree but otherwise I use gaffs a lot. It's funny because when I first started climbing I wasn't allowed to use gaffs so when first allowed to use gaffs, I hated them. Now I'm spoiled by them.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 4, 2009)

m.green said:


> The main situation to use a throw line is when you are climbing. Mainly when you aren't spiking the tree. (free climb) If you spike the tree you leave it vulnerable to all sorts of disease.
> 
> If by pull rope you mean a rope you are going to use to pull down a tree I suppose that would work with a throw line (get the rope where you want it) and ten tie a running bowline. Even the it would be dangerous to you and your men because you aren't up there making sure everything is set properly.
> 
> ...




If you are on a job that has 3 or more pullovers then the throwline is the only way to go. No way would I climb up every tree to set a rope for a pullover. 


If you use a thowline to set a rope that you trust your life on then using a throwline for pullovers is fine!


----------



## bruce6670 (Sep 5, 2009)

oldirty said:


> actually its rope climbing. free climbing is using nothing but hands and feet.
> 
> and from the ground, you really cant get any easier than tying a running bowline and pulling it into the tree.
> 
> no rep for you.



:agree2:


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Sep 5, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> Wait a minute your not suppose to throw it like a baseball?
> 
> Just kidding, "crappy arm" I'm meaning like bad aim.
> I can't ever seem to get it in the crotch I want or remotely close for that matter. I guess with practice I would get better, but I'm ok with my poles and getting to the first limb. I have a big shot, which helps the aim from side to side but still can't get the distance right, however as mentioned in another post the sling shot is awesome for getting drunk and launching walnut with my nieghbors.



Hahaha me too when no one is watching I am great, well not half bad, but when someone is watching I suck. And you have a big shot, come on get with it. Drill a hole in a golf ball makes a hell of a whistle.


----------



## lego1970 (Sep 5, 2009)

Lawnmowerboy48 said:


> Hahaha me too when no one is watching I am great, well not half bad, but when someone is watching I suck. And you have a big shot, come on get with it. Drill a hole in a golf ball makes a hell of a whistle.




I'll have to try that


----------

